# What is your type and what do you define as "weak"?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm 7/5>1>2 Sx/Sp and how I define "weak" is:

1) pacifists (no, I don't mean people who don't prefer violence. that's called being strategic and un-sociopathic, but if you are unwilling to use violence to defend yourself, your loved ones or your rights, you are a pussy). 
2) people who are unable/too scared to take action and/or work hard**
3) emotionally reactivity/volatility
4) high emotional sensitivity
5) incompetence**
6) lack of self discipline**
7) low self esteem
8) external locus of control
9) external locus of authority
10) external locus of self esteem 
11) someone who lacks principles, boundaries or conviction
12) uncontrollable feelings of lust and passionate romantic desire**

**indicates "guilty as charged" :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

This looks like some tert Te right there, lol!


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

7/6-3w2-9w8 sx/so

1) Surrendering to fear
2) Total dependency either on something external or on the self
3) Keeping face/attachment to image
4) Not learning from past mistakes
5) Relying too much on past mistakes
6) Being judgmental
7) Not judging enough
8) Lack of commitment

I am guilty of pretty much all these, some more than others.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really tend to care about whether someone is weak or not, as there are other things I find more interesting to focus on, but...

I think caring too much about whether you _appear _strong is a weakness. Someone who is genuinely strong won't care much. They don't have anything to prove, after all.

I also can look down on too much emotional volatility, but someone who is too much of a control freak is weak in their own way. Someone who is scared of being vulnerable, etc.

There are likely other things, but that's what I can think of explaining atm.

Edit: Also looking down on someone else to feel better about yourself, which I can be guilty of.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

[Currently] 5w4-4w3-1w9

- No courage to pursue their dreams, just a lot of excuses as to why they can't. 
- Victim mentality.
- Abusive to others as a means to maintain control in their own life. 
- Gives into addictions. 
- Unable to overcome their past. 

I don't think I've ever labelled someone weak. That's not really a descriptor I would ever use, more like ineffective.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Type 9

1) Being pushed around by others and not able to do something about it**
2) Hurting others to make one feel better about themselves
3) Habitual complaining, whining, self-pity, blaming 
4) Habitual need to impress others to prove self-worth
5) Low tolerance for work and seeking instant gratification

Guilty of doing this myself**

Great question btw!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

star tripper said:


> 7/6-3w2-9w8 sx/so
> 
> 1) Surrendering to fear
> 2) Total dependency either on something external or on the self
> ...


lmao! yes! I liked your entire post, but this one in particular was gold :laughing: 

not judging enough belays an inability to levy objective criticism, a lack of standards and/or a fear of offending people with your views (or worse, being afraid to have them in the first place)


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

star tripper said:


> 7/6-3w2-9w8 sx/so
> 
> 1) Surrendering to fear
> 2) Total dependency either on something external or on the self
> ...


So in another words you should have the right kind of standards or otherwise you're weak


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Distortions said:


> I don't really tend to care about whether someone is weak or not, as there are other things I find more interesting to focus on, but...


whether or not someone is weak affects their ability to survive, provide for their family and live a quality lifestyle. personally, I find that both extremely interesting and important



> I think caring too much about whether you _appear _strong is a weakness. Someone who is genuinely strong won't care much. They don't have anything to prove, after all.


agreed for the most part, although they will still be proud of overcoming certain challenges, which doesn't make them any more insecure or weak



> I also can look down on too much emotional volatility, but someone who is too much of a control freak is weak in their own way. Someone who is scared of being vulnerable, etc.
> There are likely other things, but that's what I can think of explaining atm.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> whether or not someone is weak affects their ability to survive, provide for their family and live a quality lifestyle. personally, I find that both extremely interesting and important


Well, I've managed to survive so far without being particularly strong, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Edit: I guess the best way to put it though is that weakness is an inability to handle anything outside of your comfort zone.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

9-5-2

I came here and realized how unable I am to label anyone as weak. That is probably my weakness. Heh.

I guess weakness in general is being unable to snap out of defensive behaviour that you know is harmful to you and/or others, when you could be doing something more constructive.

Apparently I can't say anything more specific.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

My mom keeps going on about how I should do this or that in order to gain respect/approval from other people, but I don't feel that's the best reason for me to do anything. It would be better if I could care a lot less what anyone thinks of me.

Which I find sort of relevant to this topic. This obsession my mom seems to have with doing things to gain respect seems weak to me. Might be similar to what I said earlier, but oh well.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Quang said:


> So in another words you should have the right kind of standards or otherwise you're weak


Yeah, it's a balancing act. It's easy to see why judging too much is weak, but judging too little is weak, too, because who are you if you don't have your _own_ standards? You're just a blank slate. And if you do have standards but you don't assert them, then that's cowardly. And again, it's the easy route. I suppose if I had to choose a theme for my post, it would be that strength isn't supposed to be easy.


----------



## Martjnus (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone. A great discussion topic. And Complex. Strength is an elusive quality. It is wrought with philosophical debate. And often confused with Choice. For instance, I was Karate instructor trained in a particularly robust style (Kyokushin - knock-down karate), yet I oppose aggression. Why ? I have options and mindful of the consequences. Strength ? It is a question of perspective. In my universe a strong man chooses to be respectful, gentle and gracious, kindly and good humoured. He is grounded without needing to prove his manhood. A weak Man reacts, yaps, blusters, bleats and postures like a pup so the world hears he has a a penis. And before Womenfolk agree too enthusiastically (this is a smug free post), research shows Women are better liars and possess more wile, guile and social cunnining. 


Fear should be respected, and serves a purpose. It makes one think twice before sticking the tongue in the toaster.Irrational/ excessive fear however requires treatment. 

Relationship avoidance and attachment is messy stuff. It usually is a product of individual upbringing. It's tough to overcome. Gender plays a part. More males over 40 are likely to come long term untangled and not recover after a break-up than women in the same sector. 

Commitment is equally tricky ; I'm not sure about this; Commitment to ? 

Can all this this be cured by better communication, insight and understanding ? I wish ! ! 
Will knowing Why, Who or How the brick that just hit me in the head help ? Maybe. I may have even deliberately or unconsciously stepped in it's way. Yet in the end, it's still a brick and it sill hurts. Thus, as some have rightly pointed out, it's more about getting back up and learning to deal with the headache and fear of bricks (resilience). A million years of evolution has hard-wired us. Deep deep down, we all just want to be safe and okay. The things we do to avoid life's bricks, real or imagined ! 
Utimaltely It's all the stuff we encounter and deal with after we're born that makes life so complicated and wondrous. Cheers Marty


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

6w7/1w9/4w3 sp.

Uneducated opinions.
Pseudo macho-ness.
Saying you don't have emotions, you do, else you wouldn't be alive today.
Inabily to percieve other people's p.o.v, only your own, you have weaker/less neural pathways, less knowledge to play devils advocate with your own opnions. 
Self deception.
Doormats.
Over-appeasement.
Greed and gluttony, taking more than you need, poor self control.
Over-reliance on labels, dependence on stereotypes and not being able to see it's limitations. 
Poor critical thinking.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Emotionality/feeling tendencies**
Sensitivity to verbal attacks**
Physical weakness (duh)**
Lack of self-control**
Stupidity/ignorance/incompetence**
Need for love**
Need for attention**
Need for belonging**
Lack of self-esteem**
Lack of self-confidence**
Need to reach out/discuss issues with others (aka inability to deal with problems alone)**
Inability to admit mistakes
Other-focus**
Projecting**
Fear of progress (or other anxiety about change)**


At least, this is a list of the stuff I reprimand myself for as weakness; they may or may not _actually_ be weakness. Actually, many of these things I don't consider weak in general. I'm kinda like @_StoneMoon_ in that I can't really ever judge anyone else as weak - most of these things I totally forgive or overlook in anyone other than myself. There really isn't much you can do about being a weak person anyway. 

9w1(?)-(some heart type)-6w5 so/sp 



**Pertains to myself, in keeping with the thread trend. Yeah, admitting mistakes is the one thing I _can_ do. 
I'm going to regret this post in about 5-10 minutes


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

So, weaknessesessesses 
...

Yeah, someone not being able to assert themselves.. ugh.. disgusting yet recognizable because I know I've been there, and still today, I have to push myself out there at times.

Over-dependency on social groups. No idea what the appeal is.

People who complain about shit but then refuse to actually *do* something about it..

Too much focus on comfort. Idc about that, really...

Anal retentive people. Because it frustrates me, mostly.

Having 0 interest in growing as a person. Now that is completely alien to me. Why wouldn't (you) care? :/

Having a need to inflate yourself, in order to impress/dominate others. \Im.not.impressed./

Having no control over your own temper. Losing control in a rare situation is understandable, but lashing out over nothing all the damn time is just pathetic.

Hypocrites. Also, being unaware of your own flaws.
People who can't let themselves go, _Why so cereal? _:crazy: 

Impatient people when I'm someone who hates being rushed. What makes them feel so insecure that they have to sprint to a heart attack?

People who refuse to consider alternate way of thinking about a subject. Aka close mindedness. Probably guilty of this myself..

And many many more :laughing:
---

I guess it's mainly things I either dislike in myself, or just don't understand in others..
And I'm not going to share which is which,.. because!!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

- Living by someone else's standards and ideals instead of your own

- Failing to take care of yourself and embody your own beauty and then complaining that you're not desirable

- Projecting your own needs and standards on someone else and expecting them to comply

- Judging other people based on your own framework instead of understanding theirs (this is a separate issue from debating and disagreeing and having strong opinions, which is completely fine) *

- Giving up when things get too difficult, even if you still desire to pursue them in your heart

- Being cruel or cold to someone you love because of your own insecurity, jealousy or other issues *

- Hiding something important from someone you love because you are afraid to be rejected or abandoned for it **

- Cruelty toward someone innocent 

- Failing to own up to your mistakes

- Failing to learn from your mistakes even after you realize they happened

- Having too much pride to seek advice or help from others, even when it's necessary *

- Cheating

- Letting other people clean up your mess (literally and figuratively)

- Being ungrateful toward those who are good to you / not giving back

- Leading people on instead of rejecting them outright when you are sure you don't want them

- Being offended by things because others claim they are offensive

- Groupthink


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

1/7>3 sx/so

I define the follow as weak:

1. Cowardice.
2. Not seeing things through until the end.
3. Being a doormat/allowing others to step on you.
4. Liars.
5. Low self-esteem.
6. Lack of confidence.
7. Willful ignorance.
8. Doing the bare minimum.
9. Only complaining and never doing. 
10. Lack of work ethic.
11. Making excuses.
12. Procrastination.
13. Abuse of any kind from any person.
14. People who are easily angered/offended.
15. Insecurity.
16. Closed-mindedness. 
17. Allowing fear to overtake you.
18. Blaming others/lack of personal accountability.
19. Lack of respect for others.
20. Refusal to better oneself.

There are definitely more, but I've already gone into overdrive.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

4w5-6w5-9w? so/sp

-having an attitude of entitlement
-unwillingness to work hard
-people who quit too easily! Go half-way and then say "Oh well! I did everything I could" NO YOU DIDN'T
-self-victimization 
-self-pity without trying to better yourself
-emotional manipulation
-passive-aggression

I've probably been guilty of all of these at some point lol.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

For me, weakness is more of a mental trait. 

For example, people who will turn a blind eye to truth, are what I would consider weak.

We are human, and we have to face a lot of difficulties. A weak person will over react toward these difficulties, while a strong person will keep her smile and will face them correctly.

Weakness is a lack of strength. Weak people will succumb to temptation, and will listen to their ego too much. They won't admit that they are wrong. They won't understand it. They are blind. They are subjected to their ego.

But it's not their fault. They just don't have enough strength. We can't do anything about it unfortunately. I suppose that the world is created that way.

tl;dr :

_ Lack of willpower
_ Lack of mental and emotional resistance
_ Stubborn, with poor logical abilities
_ Can't be serious, don't know what is important
_ Egoist and narcissic
_ Can't second guess things, and one's perspective
_ Close-minded
_ Can't stand up for himself
_ Will give up easily


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

westlose said:


> Weakness is a lack of strength.


Nice.

@_Swordsman of Mana_
About strength and survival, one thing I know is seen as weak often is "being cowardly" or giving in to fear and I would agree that is weak in a way. At the same time, giving in to fear can be beneficial to survival, so personally it doesn't (usually) bother me that I'm a bit of a coward, as I value my survival higher than most things, including my pride (which is a thing that is rather foolish anyway, not that I'd say I lack it 100% either).



ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> At least, this is a list of the stuff I reprimand myself for as weakness; they may or may not _actually_ be weakness. Actually, many of these things I don't consider weak in general. I'm kinda like @_StoneMoon_ in that I can't really ever judge anyone else as weak - most of these things I totally forgive or overlook in anyone other than myself. There really isn't much you can do about being a weak person anyway.


Oh yeah, I kinda have this as well. Reminds me sometimes I can be sad that I'm not more "perfect" so I can judge others more harshly without feeling like a hypocrite. Also related is this thing I posted in the 9-forum not so long ago:



> However, I was just listening to this conversation between my aunt and uncle, where she asked him if he was for the death penalty, and he said no, because he thought killing them "would be letting them off too easily." This made me uncomfortable, and I guess this is because at some level, I identify with those criminals (even though I've never done a serious crime). So it's like I don't like how he judges them so harshly in such a way, because then it's like he's saying I deserve to suffer as well. I'm guessing these were really bad criminals they were talking of as well, but it's basically like I want them to be shown mercy (kinda goes with "holy love" or rather a shadow of it) because I don't want to be judged for my own badness. Now if I could convince myself I was not bad, who knows how harsh I would be in my own judgements.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Distortions said:


> Nice.
> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> About strength and survival, one thing I know is seen as weak often is "being cowardly" or giving in to fear and I would agree that is weak in a way. At the same time, giving in to fear can be beneficial to survival, so personally it doesn't (usually) bother me that I'm a bit of a coward, as I value my survival higher than most things, including my pride (which is a thing that is rather foolish anyway, not that I'd say I lack it 100% either).


agreed. hubris and denial of danger are two things which can make someone very stupid and, hence, weak.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Distortions said:


> Nice.
> 
> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> About strength and survival, one thing I know is seen as weak often is "being cowardly" or giving in to fear and I would agree that is weak in a way. At the same time, giving in to fear can be beneficial to survival, so personally it doesn't (usually) bother me that I'm a bit of a coward, as I value my survival higher than most things, including my pride (which is a thing that is rather foolish anyway, not that I'd say I lack it 100% either).
> ...


Yep. The worst thing is that weakness is comfortable, in some ways (mostly pertaining to my list) it's even authentic and life-giving. Strength is boring if it forbids sensitivity or social desires. Plus it's all so easy to justify: if "strength" is impossible to attain, why waste your time trying to change and mask it?

Yet there's something else - a question I wouldn't mind placing to the thread itself - what should the punishment for weakness be? How would you say you punish it, in yourself or in others (or what you think others deserve/"need"). I feel like this is a weird question, but for whatever reason whenever I think "weakness" I almost immediately think "needs to be punished somehow". Even I'm a little fuzzy on my own details. Maybe others have more concrete ideas?

Yes, theses last two paragraphs were kind of contradictory. Don't care.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> This looks like some tert Te right there, lol!


How so?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

4>8>5

Inability or incapability to fight. I am physically weak but mentally strong. I cannot fight physically, but I can argue.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

5/4 4/5 9/1 Sx/Sp:

People who fear having weaknesses.

People who shun the pursuit of desires out of an avoidance for pain.

Brownosers, Boot lickers, Ass kissers.

People who use external influences and ideologies to deflect blame from themselves. ("That's how I was raised". "You're the reason I'm this way.")

People who are unable to see/accept things as they are.

People who are afraid of the dark side of reality.

(As cliché as this sounds) People who can't think for their fucking selves...ughh.

People with no personal codes to live by.

People who are offended by what seems to be the chirp of every 10 birds, the barks of every 5 dogs, and the rustle of every 3 trees.

People with no self-worth/respect.

Enablers.


That's all for now...


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't like writing people off as "weak". It seems disrespectful of their struggles and problems.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> agreed. hubris and denial of danger are two things which can make someone very stupid and, hence, weak.


I suppose that is a way of seeing it, yes.

@_ScientiaOmnisEst_
I don't think punishment is something that needs to be punished in and of itself. I mean, *some *weakness is just natural to have, to be honest, and in the case of someone who gives in to their weakness constantly, they're kinda punishing themselves in the end anyway. So I tend to sympathize, at least to some degree.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Distortions said:


> @_ScientiaOmnisEst_
> I don't think punishment is something that needs to be punished in and of itself. I mean, *some *weakness is just natural to have, to be honest, and in the case of someone who gives in to their weakness constantly, they're kinda punishing themselves in the end anyway. So I tend to sympathize, at least to some degree.


Hm, that's one way I've looked at it, sometimes taking it further to the extent of "Well, if you're weak enough to let X happen, maybe you deserve to stay like that. Maybe you don't deserve to recover/improve." Come to think of it, I apply this to a lot of stuff...


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

1w2 with a strong 4 (may be "unhealth") sx=so>sp

- lying
- power tripping by abusing others
- inability to express emotions
- unrestrained emotions in unacceptable settings (stop it, or remove yourself)
- conscious manipulation
- irresponsibility
- refusal to take responsibility
- refusal to question authority/status quo/self
- refusal to change self and learn from mistakes
- blaming others for your mistakes
- intolerance of things others can't control and that are ultimately insignificant
- the need to control other people

some I am guilty of, some I am guilty of without realising, for the most part I strive not to be.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Yet there's something else - a question I wouldn't mind placing to the thread itself - what should the punishment for weakness be? How would you say you punish it, in yourself or in others (or what you think others deserve/"need"). I feel like this is a weird question, but for whatever reason whenever I think "weakness" I almost immediately think "needs to be punished somehow". Even I'm a little fuzzy on my own details. Maybe others have more concrete ideas?


I don't see how weakness should be punished. If anything, weakness is self-punishing anyway. If you allow yourself to be controlled by your own weaknesses, chances are you're not going to live a good and happy life. 

I think the best way to handle weaknesses is by creating awareness about them. Signaling to ourselves and to others how we're being self-defeating. So that next time, we're more aware of the problem and then we can deal with it more head-on. Ignorance is bliss, but (self)knowledge is power.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Spirit Animal said:


> I think the best way to handle weaknesses is by creating awareness about them. Signaling to ourselves and to others how we're being self-defeating. So that next time, we're more aware of the problem and then we can deal with it more head-on. Ignorance is bliss, but (self)knowledge is power.


That's true. I mean, knowing is only half the battle (I'm aware of my own problems without that necessarily solving much), but I think maybe the worst weakness is lack of self-awareness in a way.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Spirit Animal said:


> I don't see how weakness should be punished. If anything, weakness is self-punishing anyway. If you allow yourself to be controlled by your own weaknesses, chances are you're not going to live a good and happy life.
> 
> I think the best way to handle weaknesses is by creating awareness about them. Signaling to ourselves and to others how we're being self-defeating. So that next time, we're more aware of the problem and then we can deal with it more head-on. Ignorance is bliss, but (self)knowledge is power.


I keep thinking about this, and it seems the main tenet of this "punishment" mentality of mine is that being weak makes you a bad person. Therefore deserving of punishment. Other people don't have this problem, what the hell is wrong with you? Other people can get over it, why can't you? If you were better, you wouldn't have to deal with this. Clearly, you suck and deserve to suffer for sucking so much. Etc...

Not exactly healthy, am I now?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Not exactly healthy, am I now?


Yeah.^^;


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, reading this thread makes it clear how contemptuous people are of traits I value very much. I guess I'm proud to be weak, and it seems to work for me.

Weakness for me:
-Asserting your desires over someone else's
-Lack of empathy; inability to see all points of view as valid
-Being excessively certain of the rightness of your own ideas and principles
-Confusing needs and wants
-Aggression, physical or mental
-An inability to make peace with society as it is
-Excessive concern for rules
-Excessive disregard for rules
-Victim mentality
-Failing to change your mind in light of new evidence
-Lack of emotional control**
-Lack of willpower**
-Lack of physical and mental endurance for pain**


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

9w8 sp/sx

-Low self-esteem, self reproach, or self-doubt
-Fears and insecurities
-Certain overt forms of seeking emotional support or validation (ex. "Anyone else feel this way?")
-Conflict avoidance, needing interpersonal harmony, avoiding confrontation, etc.

Weakness is normal and everyone has a degree of it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Distortions said:


> Yeah.^^;


Frick, now I had another idea on this topic. Weakness being "bad" can be contested - what I think is a little harder to argue, and my other issue with being a weak person - it's dangerous. The weak get run roughshod over, get destroyed, hurt, used, if they're even acknowledged at all. The weak lose, the weak don't succeed, the weak don't accomplish...yet I maintain weakness and strength are rather inherent. You can mask as a strong person, you can get new habits and overcome stuff, but that doesn't change that you were born weak and_ are_ weak. Strong people are lucky, I guess, not having to deal with too much of that.

I seriously need to stop rambling in this thread before I get infracted or something.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Frick, now I had another idea on this topic. Weakness being "bad" can be contested - what I think is a little harder to argue, and my other issue with being a weak person - it's dangerous. The weak get run roughshod over, get destroyed, hurt, used, if they're even acknowledged at all. The weak lose, the weak don't succeed, the weak don't accomplish...yet I maintain weakness and strength are rather inherent. You can mask as a strong person, you can get new habits and overcome stuff, but that doesn't change that you were born weak and_ are_ weak. Strong people are lucky, I guess, not having to deal with too much of that.
> 
> I seriously need to stop rambling in this thread before I get infracted or something.


In my opinion, strength is not innate. It is something you build. Of course people are born with different strengths and weaknesses, but no matter where someone starts, they can make the decision to grow or to stagnate. That is within their control. Even a person who is disabled, mentally ill, abused or in a war-torn country can make that choice. Character is not about what hand you are dealt, but it is about what you do with the hand you are dealt. And to me, "strength" is the same thing as "Strong character" which is a choice.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Animal said:


> In my opinion, strength is not innate. It is something you build. Of course people are born with different strengths and weaknesses, but no matter where someone starts, they can make the decision to grow or to stagnate. That is within their control. Even a person who is disabled, mentally ill, abused or in a war-torn country can make that choice. Character is not about what hand you are dealt, but it is about what you do with the hand you are dealt. And to me, "strength" is the same thing as "Strong character" which is a choice.


Ugh, post-regret is starting to sink in...

I guess one issue, fears aside, is: what about before that choice was made? I can't help but think that previous "weak" behavior somehow imprints the person, brands their character in a way that can't just be altered with a change of heart and some new behavior...can it? It's a kind of thinking like "your past is a part of you"; I guess that's what feeds into my thought that weak/strong are more inherent than many seem to assume. Some people seem less predisposed to "weak" behavior.


----------

